# Can't start a new thread



## timstalltaletav (Feb 8, 2020)

I seem to be able to reply to existing posts but when I try to make a new post I keep getting a SQL error message.  Any ideas?


----------



## timstalltaletav (Feb 8, 2020)

Oddly enough this post worked without an issue?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2020)

Maybe you weren't logged in.....


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2020)

What Dave said , or sometimes  you hit it just right , when they are changing  / working on something  .  Couple minutes later it works .


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 9, 2020)

Several emojis placed within threads or posts will also throw this error. If you have the prob in the future, try removing any emojis or special characters.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm not sure what it is.  I'm logged in.  Here's what pops up when I hit post.


----------

